# What stores take reptile/amphibians??



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Do BA's take back turtles or reptile pets? Is it a trade in value or just accepting the livestock? If I do get some trade in value it would be a bonus.

I may be having a 6-7" RES turtle which I cant keep as I've been told in order for me to have the tank and accessories I need to take the turtle as well. Thanks.

I'm still trying to find friends to check if anyone has space to rehome the turtle.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Check with Aquapets, they usually takes in large RES 



AquaNeko said:


> Do BA's take back turtles or reptile pets? Is it a trade in value or just accepting the livestock? If I do get some trade in value it would be a bonus.
> 
> I may be having a 6-7" RES turtle which I cant keep as I've been told in order for me to have the tank and accessories I need to take the turtle as well. Thanks.
> 
> I'm still trying to find friends to check if anyone has space to rehome the turtle.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Just call BA or any other lfs and ask if they will take it.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Check with Aquapets, they usually takes in large RES


Thanks I'll try Aquapets as it is closer I think then [email protected] Not to mention it is along the way to your place.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Or you could just look after the turtle instead of tossing it away............


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Neko isn't really tossing it...  At least Neko is going through the trouble of taking off the person who doesn't want it, gets a tank in the deal and finds a store that could house it and find it a home.

Instead of chucking it in the pond.  Like a lot of people do..


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I just got off the tele with either the wife or mother (got I have a weakness for British accents...  ) and yah it's a case of kids wanting a turtle and the novelty wore off and it's sizeable which she offhand guessed it at when I asked if it was ~6" or around palm size. 

Well 'tossing' the turtle to me is just putting it in a pond and such and walking away. I'm not doing that. I'm trying and putting the effort in rehoming the turtle and a LFS isn't a bad place I think as at least they do get fed I'm led to believe then the last alternative of letting it go at a local pond. Only way I'd let it go into a pond is if I knew someone had a pond around my area and had turtles they take care of and I ninja my way over and put it in thier turtle pen.  

So far I'm having problems with giving a 6" turtle to people who are thinking a 20gal tank is all the space they have and want to give for the space that they can make. I can understand real estate/floor space for tanks but I'm not letting the turtle go unless I know it's a temp storage in that 10-20gal tank while a more semi-perm housing is in the works. Many people are shocked that the turtle can still go another 6" in growth and are not interested when they think of the turtle as some 1-2in sized turtle that stays small. 

Where is my magic radiated goo!? If I can TMNT this turtle I'm not giving it away and having a ninja in my backyard. 

Speaking of 1-2" sized turtles. Are there any mini-dwarf turtles with a max size of say 3-4"? I'd love mini pets. I call them mini-pets over micro pets which some may call it. The term micro to me always reminds me of tiny thngs like sea monkeys/brine shrimp are micro pets to me.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

There are some wonderful little turtles out there that are native to canada but protected. They are so hard to spot when you go out herping and stuff.

Usually if you ever get the chance you should stop by the reptile expo or visit the turtle/reptile educators there. They usually have some of the spotted turtles on display and they are -adorable-!

Check out the spotted one here (and see the other natives we have that are also awesome. :3)
http://www.kawarthaturtle.org/species.html


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Cid,

Is there anything legal to own that is ~2-4" max size and not too fuzzy?

I've heard of some people going off for a month vacation with a auto feeder, over filtration with a filter and everything on timer and back up power with some redundancy on thier setup so the turtle can be taken care of while they're away.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

You could always chuck them in the stove, I heard from "Man vs Wild show", they tasted like chicken. Maybe you can confirm that with us?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I think I'd down a 7yr old egg sandwich IMP before kill the turtle. Yes I've watched a lot of Surviorman and Man vs Wild and other shows of the type and as an ex-Scout I'm always interested in that for prepareness.

Tho I'd likely shoot small game before I fork a turtle tho I have to admit if I do fork a turtle the thoughts of Mario Kart and Super Mario Bros. comes to mind running around hucking turtle shells at things.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

5 more here

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Red-eared-slider-turtles-W0QQAdIdZ232174118


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhhh I am not too sure... There are so many turtles out there. I would love a tortoise one day... Not saying they stay small thou. :3


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Check with Aquapets, they usually takes in large RES


What does he do with the RES? Turtle soup? ; I'm curious as I called [email protected] and got a lead for a turtle rescue in scarbrough but the thing is there is a 6 month waiting period according to Steve thier Reptile expert @ BA. >__<;;;;

Like I've never been to BA @ Scar. Ok, perhaps have been a couple or a few times when I was really young as I do remember a fish store out there with the windows covered in the early 90's but Steve told me they have a pond downstairs that is full right now. Aquapets does not have a pond that I know of so I am curious on that given how hard it is to rehome them.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> What does he do with the RES? Turtle soup? ; I'm curious as I called [email protected] and got a lead for a turtle rescue in scarbrough but the thing is there is a 6 month waiting period according to Steve thier Reptile expert @ BA. >__<;;;;


Aquapets resell them @ $20 a piece, which attract some Chinese buyer, in which we (me and my friends) believed they eat them

You can buy frozen RES / softshell turtle in Chinese Supermarket @ $10 - $20 a piece...

Fresh is always better than Frozen in Asian's view...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Aquapets resell them @ $20 a piece, which attract some Chinese buyer, in which we (me and my friends) believed they eat them
> 
> You can buy frozen RES / softshell turtle in Chinese Supermarket @ $10 - $20 a piece...
> 
> Fresh is always better than Frozen in Asian's view...


OMG! I'm going to have to check that out next time I'm at a chinese supermarket. Nice to know Aquapets buys back fish but when speaking with the clerk on the phone he kept saying 'what type, color/condition, price, and how much' and commenting on the obvious fact that if you sell lower then thier suppliers price they would be interested. Want a RES?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> OMG! I'm going to have to check that out next time I'm at a chinese supermarket. Nice to know Aquapets buys back fish but when speaking with the clerk on the phone he kept saying 'what type, color/condition, price, and how much' and commenting on the obvious fact that if you sell lower then thier suppliers price they would be interested. Want a RES?


Sure! I'd take the Red Eyed Skink


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Hmm.. the geek/nerd in me has a calling for some turtle shells and Super Mario Bros music playing while at a mini kart 1/4 mile place with turtle shells laid out on the track and we all a bumping the shells around. Must......do......it........


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Aquapets resell them @ $20 a piece, which attract some Chinese buyer, in which we (me and my friends) believed they eat them
> 
> You can buy frozen RES / softshell turtle in Chinese Supermarket @ $10 - $20 a piece...
> 
> Fresh is always better than Frozen in Asian's view...


Interesting? Has anyone here ever ate one? Just curious, What do they taste like and how do you prepare them?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

redrobster said:


> Interesting? Has anyone here ever ate one? Just curious, What do they taste like and how do you prepare them?


News thread on this coming up soon.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just dropped off the turtle to Aquapets.  *gasp* They had about 5 RES there before I dropped mine off. The RES there are housed in a large rubbermaid box/container I think about 4ft wide. Found out from the tiny $25 (what Aquapets is selling at) to the hand sized is about 4yrs according to the girl working there. 

Note a 4 gang airline splitter by Penn Plex (metalish connections)was ~$15.99 while at Wallys a 3 gang plastic splitter is ~$4ish.  Just a heads up if someone is not aware of the pricing reading this. You could get 2 x 3 gangs from Wallys and a 'T' connector if you've got a pump with one output or if you've got a pump with two outputs then you're setup with 6 lines out. 


I hope to start some breeding of something soon to help fund some upgrades. May try my hand at RCS/CRS. Crap.... just remembered arghh.. was supposed to pick up some amanos off Aquapets before I left. Arghh..


----------

